# Salaries



## Msantos (May 25, 2010)

How much would be a reasonable salary to ask when applying to UAE companies or UAE offices of International companies? ( I have 1 year experience in audit)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This a very open and difficult question to answer as it depends on many factors (what company, industry, your profile and education, what position you are applying for, relevant Middle East experience, languages spoken, what's your nationality -sadly-, etc.). If you post more information then someone in a similiar position/experience might be able to give you some advise. 

Also check out the job ads for positions similar to the one you are trying to apply for. Sometimes there is a mention of a salary range or package on the ads (although this information is often missing from the ads). That could give you a clue as on what the companies are offering for a similiar position, so ideally you'd take that, ask for a little more, and see what they say...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

1 year experience is not that much, big international companies usually require at least 3-4 years, if not 5 depending on position... you might be able to find suitable position in a small company or low key position in a big company and develop yourself within it until you grow to a bigger post... salary would depend as mentioned above...


----------

